# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Εγκατάσταση αυτοματισμού σε Αλε ρετουρ

## haf

Καλησπέρα,

Εχω εγκαταστήσει κάποιος αυτοματισμούς της Insteon στο σπίτι και ελέγχω κυρίως φωτισμό...
Μέχρι τώρα ακολουθώντας το διάγραμμα latch δεν είχα καποιο πρόβλημα. Τώρα θελω να εγκαταστήσει τον αυτοματισμό σε φωτισμό που ελέγχεται όμως απο δυο αλε ρετουρ διακόπτες.. την προηγούμενη φορά που το επιχείρησα έκαψα τον αυτοματισμό αφού δεν σκέφτηκα ότι η φάση μετάβαλεται απο τους διακόπτες.
Παρακάτω το σχηματικό σύνδεσης καθώς και των διακοπτών φωτισμού
Μπορεί κάποιος να με καθοδηγήσει αν αυτο ειναι εφικτό ετςι ώστε και οι διακόπτες να λειτουργούν αλλά και να μπορω απομακρυσμένα να ελέγχω το Insteon






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kiriakos227

Από το momentary βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι οι διακόπτες ενεργούν στιγμιαία, άρα θα αλλάξεις τους αλέ-ρετούρ με δύο μπουτόν κλιμακοστασίου.
Το πρώτο μπουτόν θα δίνει την εντολή με το ένα καφέ ΝΥΑ και το άλλο καφέ ΝΥΑ θα το συνδέσεις με τη φάση για να πάει φάση και στο δεύτερο μπουτόν και θα κάνεις το 4ο σχήμα Dual momentary.
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν έχω το manual του ηλεκτρονικού.

----------


## GR_KYROS

θεωρητικά θα κάνεις σύστημα με τρεις αλε ρετουρ
Πρακτικά για μεσαίο αλε ρετουρ θα χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα relay διπλό που θα τον ελέγχει το σύστημα σου
Ποιό πρακτικά για το πώς θα το εφαρμόσεις είναι δικό σου θέμα
http://users.sch.gr/kgiannaras/epagg...vmatodoti.html
https://greekelectrician.blogspot.gr...er-retour.html

----------


## lepouras

που είναι η δυσκολία σου? καταρχήν θα πρέπει εκεί που θα μπει η μονάδα να κατέβει ουδέτερος. κατά προτίμηση η τοποθέτηση της μονάδας θα σε εξυπηρετήσει (για λιγότερα καλώδια ) εκεί που έρχεται η επιστροφή στον διακόπτη(κόκκινο καλώδιο).
θα βάλεις  στην θέση τον διακοπτών μπουτόν.
από την μεριά που έρχεται η φάση (μαυρο) θα ενώσεις μαζί του και το ένα καφέ που στην ουσία θα γίνει φάση και θα φτάσει μέχρι την μοντούλα. το δεύτερο καφέ θα γίνει επιστροφή του μπουτον ή των μπουτον που θα παίρνουν φάση από το διακλαδισμένο μαύρο - κόκκινο  ή σκέτο κόκκινο από την μεριά της μοντουλας που τροφοδοτεί με φάση και αυτήν. από εκεί και πέρα η ίδια διαδικασία είναι αν έχει 1-2-100 μεσαίους αλερετουρ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

[Ουδέτερος, εκεί που έρχεται η επιστροφή στον διακόπτη (κόκκινο καλώδιο)] :Confused1: 

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνω γαμω τα πτυχία μου ρε Γιάννη :Huh: 

Νομίζω ότι δεν θέλει να καταργήσει την λειτουργία  αλέ-ρετούρ αλλά να την επεκτείνει με την προσθήκη της συσκευής με έναν τρίτο χειρισμό αλέ-ρετούρ

Φάση ουδέτερο μπορεί να πάρει από την πρίζα που διακρίνω κοντά

aleretoyr_meseos.JPG

----------


## lepouras

αυτό που έφτιαξες είναι σωστό αν σκέφτεται να λειτουργεί την συσκευή  με κάποιο ασύρματο χειρισμό ΜΟΝΟ και οι διακόπτες να δουλεύουν απλά σαν αλερετούρ. αν θέλει να λειτουργεί η συσκευή με εντολή από τους διακόπτες(πέρα το αν δουλεύει και ασύρματα κλπ) τότε δεν του κάνει αυτό. πρέπει να κάνει τις αλλαγές που είπαμε. στην ουσία θα κάνει την συνδεσμολογία single momentary

----------


## GR_KYROS

Μα νομίζω αυτό λέει
[οι διακόπτες να λειτουργούν αλλά και να μπορω απομακρυσμένα να ελέγχω το Insteon]
Και βέβαια φυσικά γιατί να καταργήσει την υπάρχουσα ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση

----------


## vasilllis

Εγω το φανταζομαι πολυ πιο ευκολο.Θα κανει την συνδεσμολογια latching και στην sense1 θα συνδεσει την φαση που παει στο φως.Ετσι θα ελεγχονται χειροκινητα και με smarthome.Αυτο καλυτερα να μπει στο κουτι που παει το πλακε στο ταβανι,εχει και ουδετερο και φαση (λογικα) και το sense 1.

----------


## kiriakos227

> Εγω το φανταζομαι πολυ πιο ευκολο.Θα κανει την συνδεσμολογια latching και στην sense1 θα συνδεσει την φαση που παει στο φως.Ετσι θα ελεγχονται χειροκινητα και με smarthome.Αυτο καλυτερα να μπει στο κουτι που παει το πλακε στο ταβανι,εχει και ουδετερο και φαση (λογικα) και το sense 1.



Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση, χωρίς καμιά αλλαγή στην υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση και αν αφαιρεθεί στο μέλλον ο αυτοματισμός απλά συνδέεις την επιστροφή των αλέ-ρετούρ με το πλακέ της λάμπας.

----------


## haf

Ευχαριστώ ολους για τις ιδέες, διευκρινίζω ότι χωρίς να πείραξω τον αλερετουρ θελω να προσθέσω τον αυτοματισμό.





> Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση, χωρίς καμιά αλλαγή στην υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση και αν αφαιρεθεί στο μέλλον ο αυτοματισμός απλά συνδέεις την επιστροφή των αλέ-ρετούρ με το πλακέ της λάμπας.



Αυτο προσπαθώ να κάνω, και ετςι νομίζω ότι το είχα συνδέσει.. οταν όμως το εκανα αυτο έπεσαν οι δυο απο τις τρεις φάσεις   στο ρολόι της ΔΕΗ, εχω την εντύπωση ότι η φάση της Μπριζας που τροφοδοτεί τον αυτοματισμό ειναι διαφορετική απο την φάση του φωτισμού.
Επηρεάζει αυτο που λέω η όχι?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kiriakos227

Βεβαίως και επηρεάζει.
Θέλει προσοχή το ρεύμα και πολύ περισσότερο το τριφασικό ρεύμα.

----------

